# Quick question about wry mouth.



## heatherlynnky (Oct 28, 2012)

I think thats what my goat has. She showed no sign of it when we first got her but it quickly became apparent. At first it was not all that bad and I thought I was imagining things. It got worse and then it seemed to stay steady but she has grown a bit more and again it got worse. Is there any treatments I should try for this? Vitamines? My husband is willing to make the 2 hour trek to the goat vet but the vet didn't seem all that concerned since she is still able to eat. If it gets much worse that will change though.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm terrible sorry, that's one of the few things I haven't had to deal with.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry. I do not have any experience with this condition either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 28, 2012)

If your goat truly has wry face, then there is nothing that can be done. Do a search on alpacas and wry face and you can see some good pictures of what it looks like. It is genetic.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea I have seen the pics which is why thats what I think it is. I am ok with it as long as she can be happy and healthy. My worry is with a growth spurt it got a bit worse. She is close to full size but I worry. Was hoping maybe there was something nutritionally I could do to keep it from getting worse. My husband is probably going to take us on a 2 hour trip to the goat vet to make sure thats what this is and see what could be done for her. So far she is a wild, insane, sweet, affectionate little doe. She still eats well and as far as she is concerned she is fine. I just worried when it got a little worse. Would break my heart to have to put her down if it started to affect breathing.

Nutritionally I think she should be getting what she needs but was hoping maybe a vitamin boost might fix something. I don't know. Just a straw I was grasping at.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 29, 2012)

With growth it always gets worse. As long as she can eat and drink ok, it is fine to keep her. Back when Ohio State University had a herd of alpacas and llamas, they had a few wry face ones and they did just fine. The important thing is that she can function normally despite the problem. Naturally, don't breed her.

You should always feed any goat the best nutrition possible. Unfortunately, nothing nutritional will help.

What state are you located in? Dr David Anderson is at Oklahoma State University and he has tons of expertise in that if you happen to be in that state.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 29, 2012)

I am in Kentucky. No doubt she won't ever be bred. I don't really cull any of my animals from breeding, I just make sure the option is not open to them. We will not be getting any males except babies and those will be sold as quickly as I can. I actually already bought her replacement for milking purposed and she graduated to Pure pet status. 

We do lose minerals here, I get a performance feed for goats ( good for pregnant and lactating and young), alfalfa pellets and then as much hay and browse as they would like.  I also do probiotics and they get some black strap now and then on their feed just because they think its yummy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if Dr Norm Evans is still practicing but he would also know plenty on wry face. I think he is still in Kentucky.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Oct 29, 2012)

I sent him an email. The numbers I found were disconnected. Poor girl.


----------

